# moving to cyprus coral bay



## iang (Jul 11, 2012)

we are seriously considering moving to coral bay cyprus and buying a villa/bungalow,could anyone give me some advice as its a big step for us.we have had 5 holidays to coral bay and we have fell in love with the place,will it affect my sons benefits from back here in the uk and what is the cost of living like.

i look forward to your reply's

thanks ian+steph


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

iang said:


> we are seriously considering moving to coral bay cyprus and buying a villa/bungalow,could anyone give me some advice as its a big step for us.we have had 5 holidays to coral bay and we have fell in love with the place,will it affect my sons benefits from back here in the uk and what is the cost of living like.
> 
> i look forward to your reply's
> 
> thanks ian+steph


I think a review of other posts on the board will yield a lot of information to help you.

I would certainly say you should not buy and instead take a rental for a year to learn at first hand what living here is like and whether it suits you. It is not the same as holidays.

Sylvi and I find the bottom line cost of living to be similar to the UK.

Pete


----------



## collyjohn (Jul 11, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I think a review of other posts on the board will yield a lot of information to help you.
> 
> I would certainly say you should not buy and instead take a rental for a year to learn at first hand what living here is like and whether it suits you. It is not the same as holidays.
> 
> ...


Sorry I believe it to be MORE expensive with regards to buying food etc, eating out is about the same but the cost of living food elec water just seems to be escalting


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

collyjohn said:


> Sorry I believe it to be MORE expensive with regards to buying food etc, eating out is about the same but the cost of living food elec water just seems to be escalting


Is it the same in Espana por favor then collyjohn?

I used to live in Tenerife about 15 years ago - no air 'con', no heating required in Winter, El cheapo cost o' living.

I suppose even the Canines have now been scuppered by the flippin €uro


----------



## collyjohn (Jul 11, 2012)

virgil said:


> Is it the same in Espana por favor then collyjohn?
> 
> I used to live in Tenerife about 15 years ago - no air 'con', no heating required in Winter, El cheapo cost o' living.
> 
> I suppose even the Canines have now been scuppered by the flippin €uro


No it's cheaper here for sure


----------



## iang (Jul 11, 2012)

we have just come back from a 2 week holiday in cyprus coral bay and we where talkin to the entertainer in the hotel who is from the uk and he said the most expensive thing can be the electric,he also mentioned food can be aswell but only if you stick to buying imported goods,he said if you buy local stuff then its alot cheaper but we could adjust no problem.we pay £2200 a yr here in the uk for our council tax so we would save a fortune there alone..


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

collyjohn said:


> Sorry I believe it to be MORE expensive with regards to buying food etc, eating out is about the same but the cost of living food elec water just seems to be escalting


The cost of food is escalating everywhere and while I agree the cost of electricity is absurdly higher than the UK, the cost of rates is absurdly lower. Water is much cheaper and your cost of food depends on what you buy. If you buy local produce it is cheaper but if you buy imported British foods - sliced loaves, Iceland chicken, pizzas etc of course you will be paying a lot more.

I repeat, the total cost of living here, what I referred to as the bottom line is about the same for us.

Pete


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

iang said:


> we are seriously considering moving to coral bay cyprus and buying a villa/bungalow,could anyone give me some advice as its a big step for us.we have had 5 holidays to coral bay and we have fell in love with the place,will it affect my sons benefits from back here in the uk and what is the cost of living like.
> 
> i look forward to your reply's
> 
> thanks ian+steph


Hi Ian & Steph

I have been back in the UK now for 7 months, myself and family lived in Coral bay for 3 years and it was lovely a totally different way of life but I do stress it can be expensive as we found out, we had a successful property business and my eldest son was a footballer over there with his family . Cost of living works out about the same as UK some things are cheap some aren't but we did find food the most expensive especially if you have children, the normal things you take for granted here like crisp, biscuits etc. can be expensive, meat is very expensive except pork that is very cheap also fish is expensive, local produce is lovely and very very cheap especially potatoes. Ideal to retire to if you are elderly with a pension because the pensioners seem to manage fine but if young or middle aged with a family to support I recommend you have a back up plan and come with a good few thousand to help you. Hope all goes well for you and good luck
Cherie.


----------



## iang (Jul 11, 2012)

*thanks cherie*



Cherie said:


> Hi Ian & Steph
> 
> I have been back in the UK now for 7 months, myself and family lived in Coral bay for 3 years and it was lovely a totally different way of life but I do stress it can be expensive as we found out, we had a successful property business and my eldest son was a footballer over there with his family . Cost of living works out about the same as UK some things are cheap some aren't but we did find food the most expensive especially if you have children, the normal things you take for granted here like crisp, biscuits etc. can be expensive, meat is very expensive except pork that is very cheap also fish is expensive, local produce is lovely and very very cheap especially potatoes. Ideal to retire to if you are elderly with a pension because the pensioners seem to manage fine but if young or middle aged with a family to support I recommend you have a back up plan and come with a good few thousand to help you. Hope all goes well for you and good luck
> Cherie.


there is me and my wife,son 26 and daughter 18,we are quite wealthy so fundin is no problem,1 question though,my son gets incapacity benefit in the uk and dla because he is disabled,would he lose these if we made the move to cyprus...
thanks ian


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

iang said:


> there is me and my wife,son 26 and daughter 18,we are quite wealthy so fundin is no problem,1 question though,my son gets incapacity benefit in the uk and dla because he is disabled,would he lose these if we made the move to cyprus...
> thanks ian


Sorry Ian I can't help with that but I will say this one of the other reasons was My middle boy was 18 when we where there and my daughter 15, the young ones seem to all drink and smoke allot because they say there is nothing else for them to do and they tend to go with the flow which i didn't want that direction for mine. The main place they all use to go was bar street a dangerous place if you ask me my son was mugged a few times but if they are not easily led they will be fine.
Plus we have 2 granddaughters 4 and 2 so time to come home together couldn't imagine living so far away from them.

Cherie. A beautiful place to live though.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

iang said:


> there is me and my wife,son 26 and daughter 18,we are quite wealthy so fundin is no problem,1 question though,my son gets incapacity benefit in the uk and dla because he is disabled,would he lose these if we made the move to cyprus...
> thanks ian


Incapacity Benefit, as you probably know, is changing to ESA (Employment Support Allowance), and all people in receipt of IB are being "migrated" to ESA. After migration to ESA, your son will either be found fit for work and lose his benefit, or be placed in the Work Related Activity Group (WRAG) - in which case he can only receive ESA if he is an UK resident - or be placed in the Support Group - in which case he will continue to receive ESA as long as he qualifies and lives in the EEA.

DLA is different and I am not sure of the detailed requirements. But information is readily available on the Internet.

Having recently been placed in the Support Group I telephoned the International Pension Service (ESA desk) and they confirmed this for me.

PM if I can help further.


----------



## iang (Jul 11, 2012)

hi all ian again,,,

just come back from from coral bay once again and seen a few properties for sale that we like,there around £250-£280k with deeds,what is the cost of importing our cars over there and how does insurance work...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Iang,

Could I just point out that you are adding to a very old thread and it may be better to start a new thread with current posters.

Your question about the cost of importing cars is a "how long is a piece of string" question. It depends on the car, age, engine, emissions etc. I suggest you have a search and see the many answers and guides this question has inspired.

The answer with regard to insurances is simple. Insurance here in general works the same way as in the UK for cars. You will find that vehicle recovery is included and the no claims bonus system works the same way.

Your next question might be which insurance company is best and you will get a number of answers from posters supporting the one they are with. I recommend ensuring that the claims experience is the one to go by as they all are great when selling. Again it might be worth searching the threads as this is often asked.

Finally do consider the regularly suggested advice of renting before purchasing here. There are many rentals available at reasonable prices which will allow you to discover whether you really do like living in the area you selected and gives you the flexible opportunity of correcting any mistakes. 

Pete


----------

